# Garmin Edge 1000 - Di2 Sync problems



## AndyxBennett (10 Mar 2016)

Hi All

Im having problems syncing my Garmin Edge 1000 to Di2...

It seems like a straight fwd process; switch garmin on, go to setup; select sensors then Di2, operate gears (as per the instructions) and hey presto.... nothing.

Has anybody had the same / similar problems and what did you do to remedy the problem.

Many thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## Bollo (10 Mar 2016)

Are you expecting to see your gear selection/Di2 battery charge?

Do you have one of these installed?


----------



## Roadrider48 (10 Mar 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/frwdwY6ecns

This may help


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2016)

As Bollo says - you need to have the Shimano Di2 sensor fitted. Mine cost around £60. Once fitted, you need to have the bike hooked up to a PC to configure the system with regard to what chain set and cassette ratios you are running. The set up will run without configuration, but your gear ratios will not read out correctly.


----------



## User33236 (14 Mar 2016)

As above. Currently £45.49 from Tweeks. 

http://www.tweekscycles.com/compone...ano-sm-eww01-wireless-ant-unit-for-e-tube-di2


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2016)

I should have said my sensor was around £60 - including fitting and configuring, at LBS.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2016)

More wires and carbuncles ?


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> More wires and carbuncles ?


Not a Di2 fan then, eh?


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Not a Di2 fan then, eh?



It was bad enough fitting a GSC10 and a Garmin (neither are small) to my bikes. I think it's great, but that's another 'lump' - does it replace the Garmin sensor?


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> It was bad enough fitting a GSC10 and a Garmin (neither are small) to my bikes. I think it's great, but that's another 'lump' - does it replace the Garmin sensor?


It is in addition to the seperate speed and cadence sensors; however, I'm reliably informed that the gear sensor can be fitted internally if required.


----------



## User33236 (14 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> It was bad enough fitting a GSC10 and a Garmin (neither are small) to my bikes. I think it's great, but that's another 'lump' - does it replace the Garmin sensor?


I fitted mine inside the seat tube. It doesn't replace the Garmin sensor but relays gear and battery data from Di2 to my Garmin.


----------



## User33236 (14 Mar 2016)

It allows you to collect and display mire (useless? Lol) data such as how much time you spend in which gear.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2016)

User33236 said:


> It allows you to collect and display mire (useless? Lol) data such as how much time you spend in which gear.
> 
> View attachment 121576



I reccon you could go fixed only using 3 gears.


----------



## User33236 (14 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> I reccon you could go fixed only using 3 gears.


It was a leisurely test ride lol


----------

